# ds wiping his tongue



## Barbee (Nov 27, 2004)

he's periodically done this but lately he does it all of the time. he'll stick his tongue out and wipe it with his hand. he's not really licking his hand. it's like he's trying to wipe something off of his tongue. it's not red and there's no white patches. is it just a habit?


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like a normal toddler thing. My daughter would actually PULL on her tongue and walk around with hanging outta her mouth all the time. She was running through the house, tripped and then took a chunk out. I think it taught her not to do that!







I think it is a phase and will pass.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I'd think he probably has a hair in his mouth, or a bad aftertaste.

Oh and hey, I just realized your son and my daughter were born on the same day!


----------



## Gwendolyn's babies (Nov 22, 2007)

My 3 yr old goes through "ticks" this was one of them. Now he has a new one pulling at his eyelashes. He only does it if he is bored and unoccupied. He at one time would clear his throat. Hopefully they will go away.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

My kids do this when they have a hair in their mouths too. Or fuzz, or any other little thing... I think they just like to touch their toungs! My kids also Lick and SUck on baby wipes!! Any one else do this? Very Gross, but they are happy as clams.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

My first thought was - any pets in the house? He probably has a hair on his tongue.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Being a toddler is all about sensations and experiencing them. I guess this sensation is interesting.


----------

